# rom fails to load



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

Just got the N7 and unlocked rooted with wugfresh. I've downloaded different ROMs with too manager and boot into twrp. Every time I try to flash a ROM it fails....but if I flash gapps or kernels its fine.

I've had the galaxy nexus since release and never have a problem...any help would be awesome
Thanks


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

What ROM is it? I haven't had any problems with flashing ROMs. Grant it, I'm using Clockwork Recovery and not the other one.


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

not sure what i did but i unrooted and relocked...then unlocked rerooted and its all good now...flash time!!!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I guess starting from the beginning helps with that. Good that you got it figured out.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Also check your TWRP version. There are issues with version 2.3.0.0 where it won't flash the roms correctly.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

ROM_Ulan said:


> Also check your TWRP version. There are issues with version 2.3.0.0 where it won't flash the roms correctly.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that applies only to Gnex users and it doesn't prevent the ROM from flashing, but the baseband gets erased.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

It was on both devices, I got status 7 errors on both when attempting to flash roms. To correct it you needed to go into the mount menu and uncheck the X for unmount system. I didn't have my radios wiped though because of the recovery.

Edit: hey guys 2.3.1.0 is now out

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol that was the problem..now that I think about it!!!

As I did use a different version of twrp!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

